# Table height="100%" (Safari bug?)



## phatcactus (Jan 23, 2003)

Anyone notice anything wrong with the way Safari renders tables?  When the height of a table is set to 100%, it seems to stretch out cells that it shouldn't be stretching...

http://pedestrian.homeunix.com/~brian

There's my mock-up site (which could go down at any minute)...  It looks right in Chimera and Explorer, so I'm assuming it's a Safari bug, but maybe I'm just crazy...  What do you kids think?

- Brian


----------



## edX (Jan 23, 2003)

it looks very different in icab than it does in safari as well. sometimes this is just something you as a designer must accept if you want to get too fancy. frankly, it looks ok both ways and i wouln't notice anything wrong if i hadn't looked in ie to see how you meant for it to be. i would only be upset if  i checked it out and couldn't see the info at all.


----------



## phatcactus (Jan 24, 2003)

Meh.  It still makes me sad.  There really should be a way to do this...  Thanks anyway.  

- Brian


----------



## edX (Jan 24, 2003)

well, i'm really not an expert on this, but i believe setting aboslute values for your tables rather than percentages will help. i know it speeds up load times considerably.


----------



## element (Jan 29, 2003)

Well, technically, 'height' isn't a valid table attribute, so, it's your fault for using non-standard HTML! lol, jk... most browsers render it anyways.


----------



## phatcactus (Jan 29, 2003)

I would absolutely love to write standards-based code, but I figure more browsers would render a table's height correctly than any standards-based solution.

HTML really needs a complete overhaul.  it was not designed with the intention of making things look pretty.  

- Brian


----------



## toast (Jan 30, 2003)

Two mistakes IMO:



> Well, technically, 'height' isn't a valid table attribute



It is: _"The height of a table is given by the 'height' property for the 'table' or 'inline-table' element. A value of 'auto' means that the height is the sum of the row heights plus any cell spacing or borders. Any other value specifies the height explicitly; the table may thus be taller or shorter than the height of its rows._
Source: W3C (http://www.w3.org/TR/REC-CSS2/tables.html)



> HTML really needs a complete overhaul. it was not designed with the intention of making things look pretty.



That was what I thought when I knew only the basic s of HTML. Now that I've learnt about eight or nine times more tags, attributes and capacities from the W3C website (www.W3C.org), I definitely think the contrary. My main occupation is Quark XPress design, hence I know what 'illimited design ability'  means. But HTML is fairly creative, believe me !

I agree with you, however, in the sense that HTML can create meaningless and ugly sh!t. Well, everyone deserves the right to built his/her webpage, ugly or not, hm ?


----------

